# Wacky Rig!



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey guys. I had just started using soft plastics last summer when the fish were sluggish. I had several fifty fish days with the whacky rig. I use mainly 5-8in. Worms but I prefer mainly Creme lures. Those things just have a lot of action to them and the Bass love them. Can't wait until spring. 



Josh


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

I am also a firm believer in the wacky-rig there are so many different types of worms that work with it and different weighted or unweighted hooks that will give it different presentations that bass cant stand..its going to be one of my most used lures this year and i can see it will probably be yours too


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

just started wacky rigging senkos this spring, actually first LM of the year was on a senko in march. took my bass fishing to a higher level and really stopped catching the smaller ones. cant wait! and they work in so many ways its amazing


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I can't wiat till summer. I only used it for 1month and got around6 5lbrs. SHould be a good year.


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

I sort of looked at that type of setup last year but I never got around to actualy using it. I seen where there are a couple ways to rig it. One with the hook right in the bait and another using a oring setup. Which way do you guys rig it?


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Haven't done a lot of wacky rigging myself, but it seemed to be a pretty steady producer in tournaments on the river last year. Especially in the summer. What do you guys prefer, octopus hook or the small jighead?


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

i use a 3/0 Gamakatsu weightless hook and hook it right in the center of the worm and just work it real slow...but im going to try it this year with the jig head and see how it does


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Wacky Rigged senko is my go to lure. I'll rig it weightless or with a jighead. both seem to work well.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i have found if you use the o-ring you get a lot more fishing time out of one worm,when you put the hook in the rubber snd catch a fish it tends to rip the worm so in that the o ring is worth the money and found then on e,bay 100pc,5.00 thats good price just my 2ct,


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

markfish said:


> i have found if you use the o-ring you get a lot more fishing time out of one worm,when you put the hook in the rubber snd catch a fish it tends to rip the worm so in that the o ring is worth the money and found then on e,bay 100pc,5.00 thats good price just my 2ct,


Good advice, I forgot to mention it. I do this as well.


----------



## Frank-O (Sep 6, 2010)

I love wacky rigging, but i always use the o-ring to help keep the worms from tearing up so easily. Good japanese worms are expensive and sometimes hard to come by, so $3 for the o-ring system is cheap when it makes the worms last 10 times longer.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

In a thread I started last year on this same subject I posted that I had "seen the light" concerning the effectiveness of the wacky rig. I won't leave the house this year when going after bass without having one rod for that set up. I really had fun learning to use it and can't wait to learn more of its "wonders". Another option to have at my arsenal now. I favored green pumpkin and white/silver flash worms for my wacky rigging with the hook directly into the worm. Gonna get me some o rings for this up coming season so that the fish won't tear up that many worms.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I go with the O ring system as well, I buy them from Grainger for really cheap, like 1,000 for five or six bucks. Sometimes when they're not hitting my stickbait, I'll slice on the tails longways about two or three inches using a razor knife, it gives it some more action as it falls thru the water and I've gotten stikes on slow days doing that (I think I read about it in FLW or some magazine).


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I learned how to use them when I was using C.P Swing spinners for Largies but it was hot and they weren't hitting. Then I just tried it. And Bang! Caught one fish. I caught around 20 fish with one five pounder. Great Rig. One of my favorites especially when the fish are sluggish. Can't wait until spring!


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I haven't used a Wacky setup yet either but my tackle box is ready to go this year with 4" Senkos and 6" YUM Dingers. I've had this question of what conditions are they best suited for and the answer is probably on any structure, in any conditions and any depth with the possible exception of strong winds but since the subject came up how do you guys like to fish them the best?


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

These are a few of the pigs me or my friends caught this past fall. Some came on Whacky Rigs while others came on Cranks. 
 
Also caught a few Cats on them.


----------



## Lund Rebel (Mar 28, 2008)

Used my first wacky Senko 4 years ago. Have caught literally hundreds each year with them. 5" on 2/0 worm hook, no weights. Black and baby bass are my favorites. Start with them early spring, right up thru the fall. These account for 80% of my bass. Work great on Smallies in Canada, too.


----------

